# [informatyka] pytanie do absolwentów

## Yatmai

Bliźniaczo do @pancurski też mam pytanie o przyszłość, tylko nieco bardziej odległą. Niedługo matura, po niej na studia i oczywistym wyborem wydawałaby się Polibuda w Gliwicach na informatykę albo makrokierunek. Rzecz w tym, że oni tam mają (z tego co wiem  :Wink:  ) tylko dzienne i wieczorowe, a mnie coraz lepiej układa się współpraca z różnymi firmami, głównie dostarczającymi neta (posadka admina/montera - to co lubie  :Smile:  ). Jedna nawet po maturze proponuje mi pełen etat, co jest bardzo kuszące, tylko ni jak nie da się tego pogodzić z dziennymi, a z wieczorowymi to będzie udręka (9-17 robota, 16-21(ok) studia).

Do czego zmierzam, drogi widzę dwie, odrzucę pracę, pójdę na dzienne i będę dorabiać na mniejszych kontraktach, albo przyjmę tą całą robotę i wmontuję się na zaoczne w WSTI. Jest to dobra szkoła, tyle, że prywatna, co nie jest już takie piękne w CV.

No i pytanie do Was, którzy już studia i szukanie roboty macie za sobą, na co się teraz lepiej patrzy, dzienne studia na polibudzie, czy zaoczne, prywatne + 5 lat praktyki w zawodzie ?

----------

## psycepa

IMHO na prakte

studia to papierek, AFAIK to pracodawcy czesto na koniec sie pytaja: a wlasnie, a jakie studia Pan skonczyl?

jednym z pierwszych pytan jest za to ile lat praktyki i gdzie do tej pory pracowales....

btw... ja w tym roku koncze makro na polsl i jakos sobie specjalnie tego kierunku nie chwale....  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> btw... ja w tym roku koncze makro na polsl i jakos sobie specjalnie tego kierunku nie chwale.... 

 

No ja przeglądałem program zajęć na infie WSTI i Polibudy - wstęp do programowania, struktury sieci, grafika wektorowa, podstawy miernictwa... Nudy kurcze, 80% programu już umiem i tylko mam nadzieje, że żartowali z tym programem bo sie zanudze na tych pracowniach  :Very Happy: 

A propos jeszcze prywatnej uczelni, to może ktoś się orientuje jak na to patrzą za granicą ? Tam w końcu nie będą wiedzieć co to WSTI  :Very Happy: 

----------

## quosek

nie wiem jak na tamtych uczelniach, o ktorych piszesz, ale 80% tego co jest na polibudzie Gdanskiej nie znasz ....., bo:

- podstawy miernictwa ? znasz dokladny schemat budowy chocby oscyloskopu (tak - takie rzeczy byly u nas na kolach)

- znasz podstawy "drutow" (teoria obdowow i sygnalow - po kiego grzyba nam to bylo nie wiem)

- znasz wszystkie nozki w procesorze 8080 i wiesz do czego sluza (tak - wiem sa od tego katalogi, ale trzeba znac na pamiec - gdyby katalog kaczki zjadly)

ogolnie 90% materialu i przedmiotow do 3-ciego roku wlacznie bylo bez sensu/niepotrzebne informatykowi (arugmentowali to tym, ze oprocz mgr ma sie tez inz.)

troche lepiej lata 4-5 - bo wtedy wybierales sobie specjalizacje (bazy danych, rozproszone systemy informatyczne, grafy i pokrewne, geo informatyke, informatyke medyczna, itd) i powiedzmy, ze bylo cos ciekawego i przydatnego

ale tak na rpawde, to ze studiow nie wyniesiesz wiedzy potrzebnej w pracy ... (a szkoda). jedyne co, to poznasz myslenie "informatyka", oraz szybka umiejetnosc uczenia sie jezykow (program w Adzie za tydzien ? no problemo... w Progressie ? w Pythonie ? w Fortranie ? sie robi)

----------

## Yatmai

@quosek może kolosa z oscyloskopu bym nie zdał, ale kończę właście technikum elektroniczne, więc nie straszne mi takie rzeczy, a choć zbędne, to mogę mieć pewność, że wszędzie będą  :Very Happy: 

Żeby sie nie czepiać tych 80%, to tak na oko rzuciłem, że zagadnienia z tylu tematów są mi znane, choć niekoniecznie tak głęboko jak by sobie życzyli na danej uczelni (8080 programowałem, ale w istocie nigdy sie nie uczyłem rozstawu pinów  :Very Happy: ).

No i właśnie, skoro takich pierdółek uczą zamiast czegoś przydatnego, to czy jest sens się starać o porządny papier z dziennych studiów na Politechnice....   :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

heh stary

na makro to co konczyles wczesniej nie ma znaczenia

ja po ogolniaku nieraz mialem mniej problemow niz 'mastaz' po technikach elektronicznych i takich tam

studia to kurs przetrwania, 1001 sposobow jak zaliczyc przedmiot a potem 1001 sposobow jak zdobyc wpis do indeksu

przede wszystkim ucza kombinowania, wiecej jak na polibudzie kombinowania nie naucza nigdzie indziej

polecam przeczytac to:

http://nonsensopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Politechnika_Śląska

i wbrew pozorom jest to tekst ktory ma baaaardzo duzo wspolnego z rzeczywistoscia...

wykladowcy u nas maja taka maniere, by dreczyc studentow nierozwiazywalnymi zadaniami

np 

"Linia dluga wpada do jeziora, prosze narysowac wykres napiecia w punktach styku z woda"

w koncu nie bez przyczyny krazy wsrod wykladowcow i studentow anegdota:

"

- Wiesz, nie umiem rozwiazać tego zadania z mojej pracy doktorskiej"

- No to daj je studentom na kolosie...

"

a z wlasnych doswiadczen opowiem flagowy nr z przebiegu moich studiow

pierwszy tydzien pazdziernika, studenci jeszcze proboja rozpaczliwie pozaliczac laborki by nie placic za przedluzenie karty egzaminacyjnej, czatuja na prowadzaca laborki caly tydzien, jej oczywiscie nie ma, nawet na konsultacjach ktore byly wyznaczone na czwartek

po czym gdy przychodza rano w piatek pod drzwi owej prowadzacej gdzie wisi karteczka z nastepujaca informacja:

"Kosultacje z czwartku odbyly sie w srode"

pozdrawiam i odradzam makro i "samogloski"

szczerze, naprawde z glebi serca i szczerze...

----------

## avel

Witam,

Ja też kończę szkołę średnią i miałem zamiar wybrać się na politechnikę śląską. Ale po tym co tutaj przeczytałem coraz bardziej się nad tym zastanawiam.

Tylko z drugiej strony gdzie na śląsku jest dobre miejsce do studiowania informatyki ?

Pozdrowienia

Marcin

----------

## psycepa

IMHO wybrac jak najlatwiejszy kierunek zwiazany z informatyka

i znalezc robote, praktycznie jak sie ktos zakreci to od drugiego roku mozna spokojnie i studiowac na dziennych (zwlaszcza po polsku) i pracowac

i do tego uczyc sie samemu

sam sobie teraz pluje w brode ze tak nie zrobilem, ale jak juz bylem w polowie studiow bez sensu bylo rezygnowac

wiadomo ze sa niektore rzeczy ktorych samemu sie nie nauczymy, np AS-400, ale z drugiej strony my np z wyzej wspomnianego mielsimy uwaga 1 slownie jedna laborke, wiec nie wiem czy to mozna nazwac 'nauka'...

jak masz mocne nerwy i umiesz kombinowac to polibuda nie bedzie taka straszna, problemem jest podejscie do studenta (o wyposazeniu pracowni nie bede wspominal, na naszym wydziale przez rok byla sala dla studentow, gdzie byly 3 stare komputery i mozna bylo na neta siasc, oczywiscie jak nikt z pozostalych kilku (set/tysiecy) studentow nie zajmowal akurat stanowiska, inaczej na naszym 'informatycznym' wydziale na neta nie mozna bylo siasc... )

tu ucza od pierwszych dni, to nie oni sa dla nas tylko my dla nich, no ale coz...

jakims cudem w rankingach polsl zajmuje dosyc dobre lokaty, chociaz wiadomo jak to z rankingami, parafrazujac, co ranking to obyczaj... tak jak mowie, kiedys w ktoryms rankingu polsl wypadla jako jedna z najbardziej zinformatyzowanych uczelni w kraju, gdzie na flagowym wydziale nie bylo dostepu do komputerow dla zwyklych studentow...

wiadomo ze mgr inz po polibudzie bedzie mial jakby 'wyzszy' status niz np mgr informatyki po AE czy US, ale z mojego doswiadczenia taki status lezy i kwiczy w konfrontacji z praktyka, 

dla przykladu, mamy osobe na kierunku, tzw 'przodownika pracy' wszystkiego sie nauczy, wszystko zda na 5

ale na laborkach.... tragedia, co ci po teorii jak nie umiesz tego w praktyce zastosowac...

IMHO nawet jak ktos skonczy AE a bedzie mial te 3 czy 4 lata praktyki, pobije na glowe piatkowego absolwenta polsl z minimalnym (lub w ogole) doswiadczeniem w pracy....

pozdrawiam

----------

## Yatmai

@psycepa, coraz bardziej utwierdzasz mnie w przekonaniu, że studia to tylko głupi papierek i nie ma co się starać o jakiś wyszukany, lepiej nadrobić praktyką w zawodzie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

bo to prawda :]

----------

## tboloo

Z moich doświadczeń mogę powiedzieć, że papierek jest nie ważny, byleby był. Tak więc nawet dyplom Wyższej Szkoły Rybołówstwa, Ekologii ,Zarządzania, Informatyki i Hodowli Dżdżownic jest OK, pod warunkiem że jest potwierdzony choćby minimalnym doświadczeniem.

----------

## binas77

No coż... u mnie w firmie nie jeden tytułujący się dyplomem mgr inż lub mgr (m.in. ja)  zapie....la na paleciaku i zarabia po około 3000 peelenów na rękę na dzień dobry (za mniej nie podejmie pracy - na więcej musi mieć parę lat doświadczenia). W dobie "boom-u" na budownictwo, cieszę się, że między napisaniem czegokolwiek w C++ podawałem cegły... teraz jestem gość, chociaż w C++ nie napiszę już nawet programu obliczającego różniczkę  cząstkową (mgr fizyki UŁ)... papier to papier.... Po prostu fach w ręku... w czasie studiów zrobiłem grupę SEP, czeladnika kominiarskiego, kurs na wszystkiego rodzaju wózki jezdniowe, pracowałem jako elektromonter, dekarz, murarz, cieśla, kominiarz, hydraulik, krojczy, itp... Po studiach jestem doradcą technicznym w firmie budowlanej , która mój dyplom wsadziła po prostu w akta(nawet się nie pytając co mam)... liczy się fach w ręku...................a studia liczą się do emerytury  :Smile: 

PZDR

B.

PS.: Dobra rada:

Jeżeli wybieracie między studiami a praktyką.... w dniu dzisiejszym państwowe studia dzienne, to tylko strata czasu..........................................

----------

## Poe

a mnie boli to, ze zazwyczaj i tak bez tego papierka ani rusz.... a do tego jeszcze chca np. 5 lat praktyki w zawodzie (ciekawe jak mam miec 5 lat praktyki w zawodzie, skoro jestem np. na 3 roku studiów.... takich przypadkow mozna mnozyć do woli...

to samo z dziennikarstwem... w sumie nic nie uczą, bo jednak do dziennikarstwa (z reszta jak do wszystkiego niemal) trzeba miec smykałke, pasję i jeszcze do tego jakies wlasne zainteresowania, bo dziennikarz z 'ogolnym' zainteresowaniem jest dziennikarzem, którego rozmówca zawsze wmanweruje w cos glupiego (bo np. przeprowadzajac wywiad z jakims adimnem on powie, ze windows xp jest najlepszy dla serwerów firmowych, a ten mu przytaknie i pusci takie cos w swiat...)...

no ale, mam jeszcze rok do matury :] choc wybrac cos przydaloby sie juz teraz... przynajmniej mniej wiecej..

pozdrawiam

----------

## binas77

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> a do tego jeszcze chca np. 5 lat praktyki w zawodzie 
> 
> 

 

zwłaszcza PRAKTYKI W ZAWODZIE i to nie koniecznie tym wyuczonym... a papier - to po prostu papier (mówię z własnego doświadczenia)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ciekawe jak mam miec 5 lat praktyki w zawodzie, skoro jestem np. na 3 roku studiów.
> 
> 

 

Dziesięć lat temu tak było: wymagania pracodawców u mnie w Łodzi, znalezione w jednym z pośredniaków: wykształcenie wyższe, dwa języki obce biegle, cztery języki obce na poziomie podstawowym, pięć lat praktyki (z czego trzy na stanowisku kierowniczym), wiek nie więcej niż 20 lat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

AUTENTYCZNY ANONS 

PZDR 

T.

----------

## psycepa

dobre  :Very Happy:  nawet sie usmialem, ale takim ludziom ktory wypisuja takie farmazony wypada tylko zasmiac sie w twarz i powiedziec, albo Pan przyjmuje mnie, albo zycze powodzenia, moze za 10 lat jakis glupi sie znajdzie  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Dziesięć lat temu tak było: wymagania pracodawców u mnie w Łodzi, znalezione w jednym z pośredniaków: wykształcenie wyższe, dwa języki obce biegle, cztery języki obce na poziomie podstawowym, pięć lat praktyki (z czego trzy na stanowisku kierowniczym), wiek nie więcej niż 20 lat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  *psycepa wrote:*   

> dobre  nawet sie usmialem, ale takim ludziom ktory wypisuja takie farmazony wypada tylko zasmiac sie w twarz i powiedziec, albo Pan przyjmuje mnie, albo zycze powodzenia, moze za 10 lat jakis glupi sie znajdzie 

 Chłopaki, takie ogłoszenia wbrew pozorom są bardzo rozważnie napisane - ich zadaniem nie jest znalezienie pracownika, tylko jego nieznalezienie. Praktyka bardzo często stosowana w Polsce przez zagraniczne firmy. Dlaczego? ZTCW, polskie prawo wymaga aby w zarządach czy na kierowniczych stanowiskach (nie wiem dokładnie, ale kiedyś słyszałem, że tak jest/było) byli zatrudniani obywatele polscy, dopiero jak się nikogo nie znajdzie, można sprawdzić kogoś z innego kraju. Tak więc wystawiane są oferty z wyśrubowanymi wymaganiami - jak te opisane przez binasa77 - i pensją w wysokości najniższej krajowej.

Co do studiów - ja jestem za studiami dziennymi. Nie chcecie życia studenckiego? Dajcie spokój, nie samą kasą człowiek żyje, a zarabiać i tak można (jako informatyk). Miejcie życie! Jeszcze się napracujecie!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## trzcionek

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  Co do studiów - ja jestem za studiami dziennymi. Nie chcecie życia studenckiego? Dajcie spokój, nie samą kasą człowiek żyje, a zarabiać i tak można (jako informatyk). Miejcie życie! Jeszcze się napracujecie! 

 

W 100% zgadzam się z tym stwierdzeniem. Życie studenckie jest piękne - akademik, znajomi, najróżniejsze pomysły na zabawę (na niektóre nawet bym nie wpadł). Ja po prawie 3 latach studiowania Informatyki na PCZ dopiero na 6 semestrze trafiłem na przemioty, które mają "coś" więcej wspólnego z informatyką. Od jakiegoś czasu studiuje na 2 bardzo popularnym kierunku ZIP (Zarządzania i Inżynieria Produkcji) nie z powodu chęci zdobywania wiedzy, ale tam jest naprawdę przyjemnie (dużo kobiet nie tak jak na infie że jak się już trafi to i tak chora antylopa). Teraz już jestem zahartowany w bojach uodporniony psychicznie więc tam czuję się "zupełnie jak ktoś wyjątątkowy" szkoda że profesorek od Technik produkcyjnyc tego nie rozumie. Co do pracy może rozejrzę się na 4 roku, żeby mnie mogli trochę wykorzystać, a ja zdobyłbym "jakieś" doświadczenie.

Reasumując po prawie 3 latach studiowania nauczyli mnie:

- jak zrobić coś o czym nie masz pojęcia;

- nie łamać się! (nawet jeśli zdałeś egzamy i czekasz pod drzwiami na wpisy od poniedziałku do piątku a w piątek "przyjdz Pan w poniedziałek");

- kończyć pić o 5.00 a pojść na zajęcia o 8.15  :Very Happy: 

Są jeszcze jakies inne: obliczanie całek, probabilistyka, ale wszytsko to tylko teoria, jak narazie bezużytczna.

----------

## Yatmai

Panowie, tylko skąd kasa na te imprezy ?  :Razz:   Na kumpli liczyć ? Rodziców skubać ?  :Razz:  Czy dorabiać strzyżeniem trawników ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## trzcionek

heh, każdy sposób na zdobycie kasy jest dobry, a zadużo "pieniędzy = imprez" jest niezdrowe. Na pracę i kase przyjdzie czas.  A tak będziesz mógł powspominać że próbowałeś wciągnąć ze znajomymi choinkę na 10 piętro na wędce. Prawdziwy student ma zapisane w statucie że jest BIEDNY.

----------

## Yatmai

Wiesz, zalatuje mi to życiem muzyka sprzed kilkunastu lat. Od knajpy do knajpy, zaśpiewać, pograć, może ktoś piwo postawi, może przenocuje i generalnie życie z dnia na dzień.

Jakoś wolę trzymać się reklamy "cuda się zdarzają, ale nie warto na nie liczyć"  :Very Happy:  Nie mam babci, która nie wie co z emeryturką zrobić, dofinansowanie rodziców _czarno_ widzę, dorabiam sobie już teraz jakimś serwisem czy reinstalacją windy, ale wszyscy wiemy że raz nie będzie czasu by się podrapać po tyłku, a innym razem nagle wszystko będzie działać i nikt nie będzie potrzebować komputerowca.

(poza tym, kiedyś muszę nazbierać na bilet do Irlandii  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Yaro

Wydaje mi się, że jednak warto studiować. Faktycznie przez pierwsze 3 lata się za wiele nie idzie nauczyć, szczególnie jak ktoś jest po technikum. Ten materiał ma na celu przygotowanie do przedmiotów specjalizacyjnych, trzeba w końcu jakieś podstawy poznać wcześniej, żeby się zabrać do czegoś konkretnego później. Chodzi o to, że jest to wiedza, z której powiedzmy na 4 roku powinno się umieć skorzystać w każdej chwili. Mogę śmiało powiedzieć że po 3 roku, jak już wybrałem przedmiot specjalizacyjny nauczyłem się dużo. Była to głównie praca własna. Wydaje mi się, że jak ktoś mówi, że się niczego nie nauczył na studiach, to po prostu się nie chciał niczego nauczyć i przechodził byle zaliczyć   :Wink:  . A jak ktoś się chce nauczyć jeszcze więcej to przecież są różnego rodzaju kółka naukowe, na których wykonuje się jakieś ciekawe projekty, z których można czasami niezłą kasę zarobić. Często jest tak, że takimi ludźmi interesują się zagraniczne uczelnie i zapraszają do siebie, a w takiej np. Szwajcarii się ceni naukowców. No i oczywiście później fajnie to wszystko wygląda w CV. 

Wiadomo, że po studiach na początku trzeba będzie harować, ale po jakimś czasie były student będzie sobie żył dostatnie, a ktoś inny będzie za niego harował.

To jest zdanie osoby, która dopiero kończy studia. Może za rok zmienię zdanie   :Laughing:  .

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie mam babci, która nie wie co z emeryturką zrobić, dofinansowanie rodziców _czarno_ widzę, dorabiam sobie już teraz jakimś serwisem czy reinstalacją windy, ale wszyscy wiemy że raz nie będzie czasu by się podrapać po tyłku, a innym razem nagle wszystko będzie działać i nikt nie będzie potrzebować komputerowca.
> 
> 

 

Zawsze możesz zrobić średnią 4.0 i dostać stypendium  :Wink: . Wbrew pozorom na UŚ np. nie jest to takie trudne, szczególnie jak się studiuje to co się lubi. Poza tym jest jeszcze socjalne, wyżywieniowe i jakieś tam inne. Jak się dobrze zakręcić to można nawet dostać zwrot kasy za pomoce naukowe. Znam osoby, które wyciągają koło 600 zł na miesiąc z samych stypendiów.

Poza tym, pić alkohol niewiadomego pochodzenia, żywić się dziennie parówką i bułką, siedzieć na bani na zajęciach ... bezcenne   :Laughing: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Yaro wrote:*   

> Poza tym, pić alkohol niewiadomego pochodzenia, żywić się dziennie parówką i bułką, siedzieć na bani na zajęciach ... bezcenne  

  Hły hły - jajecznica po studencku ? Otworzyć lodówkę, podrapać się po jajkach, zamknąć lodówkę  :Wink: 

A serio - studiuję na polibudzie krakowskiej informatykę, i co mogę powiedzieć : nie podoba mi się tu.

Na razie spodobał mi się jeden przedmiot - sieci komputerowe, bo czuję, że coś z niego wyniosłem. Ale to tylko dzięki zajęciom laboratoryjnym i naprawdę wymagającemu kolesiowi.

A do czego mam zastrzeżenia : 

Wykłady - beznadziejne. Po prostu strata czasu  :Neutral:  Ci ludzie nie potrafią zainteresować studentów danym zagadnieniem, nie potrafią przekazać wiedzy (bo często sami jej nie mają), a czasami potrafią wręcz zniechęcić do swojego przedmiotu (cieszyłem się, że w tym semestrze mam przedmiot Wstęp do Sztucznej Inteligencji. Po pierwszym wykładzie przestałem się cieszyć  :Laughing:  Koleś puszcza slajd, czyta go, po czym zamyka oczy i opowiada nam o tym, co jest na slajdzie :] Sieci komputerowe - siedziałem i zastanawiałem się, ile można mówić, że jest 7 warstw OSI - okazało się, że 30 minut  :Very Happy:  Tak samo na innych wykładach - puszczają slajdy (te same od lat), i czytają to co na nich jest. 

Idąc dalej - w przypadku ważnych dla nas przedmiotów (np Bazy Danych) - prowadzący olewa sprawę jeszcze bardziej niż my. A w przypadku przedmiotów-zapchajdziur (Podstawy Automatyki - po diabła mi to ? i jeszcze kończy się egzaminem...) - robią straszne problemy z zaliczeniem  :Neutral: 

Dalej : ile kumple z grupy (zapaleni windowsowcy, bo po co im linux ? ) mogą się ze mną kłócić nad wyższością Windy nad Linuxem, i o tym, że pod Linuxa są wirusy (Jak to nie ma ? Przecież są antywirusy, to widać wirusy też są ...)

Może to i normalne na studiach - ale jak kumpel opowiadał mi, jak wyglądają u nich na prywatnej uczelni (WSZiB) zajęcia, jak wyglądały ich projekty (porównanie : Bazy danych. U nas żeby zdać egzamin wystarczyło zrobić prezentację np o xml. Kumpel na zaliczenie pisał bazę danych wypożyczalni kaset, razem z systemem zarządzania), generalnie podejście do studenta... 

Z ciekawszych rzeczy u mnie: koleś od Technik Obiektowych uparcie twierdzi, że Linux to nie jest system dla programistów (bo nie ma dobrego debugera) - tutaj króluje winXP razem z Borland C++. W ogóle - Linux ma peeeeeeełno dziur, jest niestabilny, jego podróba windowsów jest tragiczna, w ogóle Linux be - nie nadaje się do użytku przez zwykłych ludzi, tylko przez zwariowanych naukowców, którzy pracują tylko w konsoli i na pamięć znają miliony poleceń !  :Very Happy:  Tylko windows, i jego pasjans  :Very Happy: 

Normalnie - jak koleś to mówił, musiałem się trzymać stolika, żeby nie wstać i mu przyłożyć  :Twisted Evil: 

Potem koleś mówi, że tylko C++ się liczy - żadne inne języki, jak się zna c++ to się jest bogiem :] Tutaj już tylko się śmiałem, tylko kumpel trzymał się ławki. żeby nie wybuchnąć  :Smile: 

Eh, i tak pewnie nikt tego nie przeczyta - może i lepiej. Ale generalnie żałuję mojego wyboru, trzeba było to zupełnie inaczej rozegrać. A teraz zostaje mi tylko uczyć się samemu :]

----------

## vutives

Z zainteresowaniem czytam ten wątek i trochę mi humor psuje  :Smile: . Z tego co piszecie wynika, że każda państwowa uczelnia w Polsce jest do kitu, jeśli chodzi o informatykę. Czy tak jest tylko u nas? Może zostaje lecieć do innych krajów i tam się kształcić?

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Ja studiuje na politechnice świętokrzyskiej na wydziale elektrotechniki automatyki i informatyki na kierunku informatyka... I rok.

No i nie żałuje. Wykłady są interesujące (no może oprócz Podstaw logiki i teorii mnogości & matematyka dyskretna), wykadowcy się starają, wyjaśniają, nie boją się odpowiadać na pytania(wyjątek ozywiście podstawy logiki i teorii mnogości oraz Matematyka dyskretna). Jeżeli wykłady są w formie slajdów, to są tak zbudowane aby razem z wypowiedziami wykadowcy tworzyły spójną całość i jednocześnie dokładnie wyjaśniały o co biega (tu też wyjątkiem jest podstawy logiki i teorii mnogości oraz Matematyka dyskretna).

Na ćwiczeniach jest sporo zadań, ćwiczeniowcy nas nie oszczędzają, a zadania jakie dają dość dokadnie utrwalają wiedze i pokazują po jaką cholere sie tego uczymy/do czego to potrzebne (wyjątek nadal podstawy logiki i teorii mnogości oraz matematyka dyskretna).

Laboratoria są prowadzone tak że trzeba się wykazać pomysłowością i umiejętnością kombinowania. Oczywiście dodatkowo kształcą w technice extreme programming. Najbardzej mnie rozwaliło na laboratorium z ASK dialog koleżanek z prowadzącym gdy stwierdzi dość dosadnie acz delikatnie że jak się bardzej przejmuje lakierem do paznokci niż wykładami to ciężko zrozumieć jak zrobić układ.

----------

## dziadu

 *vutives wrote:*   

> Z tego co piszecie wynika, że każda państwowa uczelnia w Polsce jest do kitu, jeśli chodzi o informatykę. Czy tak jest tylko u nas? Może zostaje lecieć do innych krajów i tam się kształcić?

 

Przedstawiciela AGH nie było jeszcze więc jestem: a może Wydział Elektrotechniki, Automatyki, Informatyki i Elektroniki (EAIiE). Informatyka na wysokim poziomie (ponoć, ni miałem okazji studiować, ale ponoć warto - zresztą EAIiE to jeden z najlepszych wydziałów AGH). Ja osobiście studiuję na Wydziale Fizyki i Informatyki Stosowanej (FiIS) na kierunku Fizyka Jądrowa, i nie narzekam. Liznąłem też troch Informatyki Stosowanej (na razie robie różnice programowe z pierwszego i drugiego roku, i dodatkowo coś z trzeciego) i też jest OK.

Zresztą, najważniejsze to sobie znaleźć porządnego opiekuna. Ja na moją pracę inżynierską znalazłem sobie opiekuna Z EAIiE, elektronika. Zajmuję się detektorami paskowymi krzemowymi, musiałem sam nauczyć się Veriloga i poznać układy FPGA ale zaprocentowało to: dostałem propozycję wyjazdu do Niemiec na rok, do ośrodka naukowego pod Frankfurtem nad Menem, z której skorzystam już od połowy sierpnia (nie za darmo oczywiście: 600 euro miesięcznie i zakwaterowanie to chyba nie mało, co?).

Druga propozycja, to wyjazd do Japonii na 3 miesiące - firma zajmuję się dyfraktometrami - warunki finansowe również korzystne, łącznie z pokryciem kosztów przelotu przez Japończyków, zakwaterowanie, i dzienne "kieszonkowe" 20-30 euro), ale ze względu na brak czasu muszę zrezygnować. Poza tym kilka mniejszych propozycji jak współpraca przy projektowaniu i wykonaniu specjalistycznego laboratorium elektronicznego.

No ale to oczywiście na studiach dziennych, na zaocznych nie byłoby takich możliwości. A jeśli ktoś narzeka na program studiów to jaki problem? Nie ma u Was czegoś takiego jak Indywidualny Tok Studiów (ITS)? No to w czym problem?

----------

## boniek

Informatyka na Uniwerku Gdańskim to dno jeśli idziesz tam z zamiarem że czegoś cię nauczą. Z drugiej strony to fajny kierunek bo masz w cholere czasu na rozwijanie swoich zainteresowań, rozrywkę i pracę (ja tak robię). Generalnie wydaje mi się że nie ma znaczenia gdzie studiujesz ważne żebyś miał łeb na karku. O pracę w naszym zawodzie dziś na prawdę łatwo nawet tuż po studiach (mowię o trójmieście nie wiem jak jest w innych miastach).

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Panowie, tylko skąd kasa na te imprezy ?   Na kumpli liczyć ? Rodziców skubać ?  Czy dorabiać strzyżeniem trawników ? 

 Ja od końca drugiego roku studiów pracuję jako informatyk. Większość moich kumpli juz teraz też. Niektórzy pracowali (cały czas mówię o pracy związanej z informatyką i nie była to instalacja WinXP) już zanim przyszli na studia. Jesteśmy żywymi przykładami, że da się pogodzić studia dzienne i pracę. Fakt - nie znajdziesz jej tak szybko jak ktoś kto ma wolny cały tydzień, ani nie zarobisz tyle - stawkę godzinową możesz mieć nawet większą od innych, ale tych godzin, wiadomo, mniej wyrobisz. Ja odkąd pracuję nie wziąłem od rodziców ani złotówki i bardzo sobie chwalę ten stan. Mogę się spokojnie utrzymać w drogiej Warszawie, a nawet sobie odłożyć trochę kasy.

Nie wiem co Ty bardziej lubisz. Ja po prostu doszedłem do wniosku, że jak na razie chcę sobie pożyć i wolę studia dzienne. Na zarabianie kasy będę miał jeszcze mnóstwo czasu.

----------

## v7n

a tej pracy to jak szukać? ogłoszenia w prasie/internecie? gdzieś w gablotach na korytarzach? przez współmieszkańców?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *v7n wrote:*   

> a tej pracy to jak szukać? ogłoszenia w prasie/internecie? gdzieś w gablotach na korytarzach? przez współmieszkańców?

 Dokładnie tak jak napisałeś.  :Wink:  Napisać porządne CV i list motywacyjny i wysyłać. Ogłoszeń ja szukałem w necie. Raz mi kumpel podpowiedział, że jego firma chce kogoś zatrudnić, ale nie ogłaszali się, więc dałem mu CV i on przekazał mojemu późniejszemu kierownikowi - na drugi dzień dostałem zaproszenie na rozmowę. Każdy sposób na znalezienie roboty jest dobry - choć znajomy, który podpowie komuś, że kogoś zna albo choć da znać Tobie, że szukają - jest najlepszy. No i trzeba pamiętać, że to może potrwać - firmy mogą zacząć odpowiadać na oferty po miesiącu nawet. Aha, i nie radzę liczyć na firmy w których mówią "oddzwonimy do Pana" - jak będą chcieli Cię zatrudnić to Ci powiedzą od razu.  :Smile: 

Z moich obserwacji wynika, że zdecydowanie łatwiej studentowi dziennemu jest znaleźć pracę jako programista/deweloper niż admin (choć też się da).

----------

